# NASA



## DBII (Oct 19, 2007)

I know that this in not a WWII question but I will ask anyway. Back in the 1990s, I shot a picture of a NASA T38 that was painted either sky blue or light blue. I have asked several pilots at NASA about the plane and no one will admit to having seen it. Can anyone tell me why this plane does not have the usual white paint scheme?

DBII


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe testing some kind of new paint scheme. Not sure, might help if you could post the picture.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2007)

The only light blue T-38 that I know of was N38TG, pictured on this website:
Warbird Alley: Northrop T-38 Talon

It's didn't have NASA markings on it in 1999 when the photo was taken though


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 20, 2007)

DBII said:


> I know that this in not a WWII question but I will ask anyway. Back in the 1990s, I shot a picture of a NASA T38 that was painted either sky blue or light blue. I have asked several pilots at NASA about the plane and no one will admit to having seen it. Can anyone tell me why this plane does not have the usual white paint scheme?
> 
> DBII




what do you mean admit ?
Is it secret or something....... maybe testing some new equiptment on it....


----------



## DBII (Oct 29, 2007)

NASA has a family day every year for the employees. I slipped in a gate on the flight line and then walked in with a group of family memebers. There was not much security in those days. I was able to get inside of the 747 used to transport the shuttle, yes I have pictures. I went inside of a hanger to take photos of the various planes. While waiting for a chance to shoot, I talked with several pilots and maintance crews. The pilots told me that there was never a light blue T-38. Behind the pilots was a PR booth that NASA had set up. As the pilots were telling me that they have no blue T-38s, the same plane could be seen in the background of the tape. I pointed out the plane and they said again that there was no blue T-38. Either the plane was testing secret equipment or they did not want to admit they were wrong. One person did follow me out of the area but I was to far away for him to catch up. 

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmmm. They said there "currently" was no light blue T-38? Or was this a denial that what you saw was a T-38? I'm having a hard time reading between the lines here.

Perhaps pilot arrogance refusing to acknowledge your question because it was "obviously" an F-5? Who knows.


----------



## DBII (Oct 29, 2007)

I do not know. I shot the photo from a car. I was not able to get a clear view because of the other planes beside it. I think that the pilots did not know either but wanted to mess with my mind. Little did they know that being a tanker, I have no mind to mess with.

I will try and get the picture scaned and posted.

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

That would certainly help. Perhaps it was the sonicboom testbed with the extended nose that you misidentified. That is a NASA project using a modified F-5E.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 29, 2007)

hmmmm interesting....


----------



## DBII (Oct 30, 2007)

Different. I like the paint on the aggressor plane 04. I will see about posting the picture over the weekend. 

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2007)

That's where they got the F-5. Thus the reason it is in the pic.


----------

